
Alkaline Water Is Booming and Big Soda Is Pouring In - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-10/is-alkaline-water-really-better-essentia-coke-join-drink-trend
======
ohiovr
My well water was alkaline. Not something I'd pay for.

